# Homemade peanut butter treats



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm so going to try this! I can definitely handle 4 ingredients. When I saw this I thought of Barbara and Zoe, I was their secret Santa and she said Zoe was super picky and only liked peanut butter flavored treats, maybe give this a try? There are maybe 6 or 7 doggie treat recipes on this website

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/2007/11/03/gone-to-the-dogs/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

:goodpost: IAm Still Snowed in This Is Nice-I Can Try These-They Are Not that hard. Just Hope i dont eat them all. Nickee in Pa*:blush:

Just Woke up-Is That Something In The Oven I Smell? Yogi*


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> I'm so going to try this! I can definitely handle 4 ingredients. When I saw this I thought of Barbara and Zoe, I was their secret Santa and she said Zoe was super picky and only liked peanut butter flavored treats, maybe give this a try? There are maybe 6 or 7 doggie treat recipes on this website
> 
> Gone to the Dogs | Brown Eyed Baker
> 
> ...



Hey Ashley, 

Did you try the recipe yet?


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

that's a great recipe...can't wait to try this !


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Yogi's Mom said:


> :goodpost: IAm Still Snowed in This Is Nice-I Can Try These-They Are Not that hard. Just Hope i dont eat them all. Nickee in Pa*:blush:
> 
> Just Woke up-Is That Something In The Oven I Smell? Yogi*


LOL!!! Yogi you kill me!!!! your face is priceless Love it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

jenna123 said:


> Hey Ashley,
> 
> Did you try the recipe yet?


I haven't tried it yet, I went to and realized I was out of peanut butter! I still need to pick some up at the store


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Those look good  Let us know how they turned out...

I use this recipe: Gluten Free Peanut Butter and Pumpkin Puppy Treats Recipe from Betty Crocker

It's a gluten free Peanut Butter Pumpkin treat... I added some flax and a little extra PB. I mix their supplement/vitamin powder in this. Gus and Grace love them.

I made mine boring tho LOL I just did balls then smashed them under a glass to make rounds.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Those look good  Let us know how they turned out...
> 
> I use this recipe: Gluten Free Peanut Butter and Pumpkin Puppy Treats Recipe from Betty Crocker
> 
> ...



Hi Tori, 

This recipe sounds delicious! Do you know if I can use whole wheat flour instead of brown rice flour, are they the same? :wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

jenna123 said:


> Hi Tori,
> 
> This recipe sounds delicious! Do you know if I can use whole wheat flour instead of brown rice flour, are they the same? :wub:


Hi Jenna,

I'm sure you could substitute the flours without problem


----------

